# Can changing oil early negatively impact fuel consumption?



## Scotty2Hotty (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to do my first oil change on my 2011 GTI early, before the 10,000 mile interval suggested by VW. I know this has been discussed ad nauseam, but I have sort of a narrow question.

The service guy at my dealer said to leave the factory fill in for 10,000 miles even though there is no additive. I asked what the harm would be, since there is no additive, in replacing the oil with cleaner oil. He said VW wants the factory oil in there for 10,000 miles because changing early can result in increased fuel consumption. 

This sounds like BS to me. Even if he meant to say "oil consumption," I still don't see how that's possible. How would changing oil from dirty oil to clean oil be anything but good for the car? I would think it is at worst just a waste of $50.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

It's nonsense. Change as early as you like. The tech likely said "oil consumption" would increase. These engines shed a lot of metal during break in. Check out your drain pan afterwards, tons of metal flakes. I change at 1000 mi. Zero consumption and very good wear via UOA. 

If you want to stick w/a 40 weight, Shell Rotella 5w-40 will do you fine. Don't worry about the filter, just drain the oil and refill. 


5000 miles or 6 months is an ideal interval. 10k is a MAXIMUM change interval.


----------



## Scotty2Hotty (Jan 21, 2011)

Super Hans said:


> It's nonsense. Change as early as you like. The tech likely said "oil consumption" would increase. These engines shed a lot of metal during break in. Check out your drain pan afterwards, tons of metal flakes. I change at 1000 mi. Zero consumption and very good wear via UOA.
> 
> If you want to stick w/a 40 weight, Shell Rotella 5w-40 will do you fine. Don't worry about the filter, just drain the oil and refill.
> 
> ...


I think he did say fuel consumption. That's what I thought was weird about it...


----------



## Scotty2Hotty (Jan 21, 2011)

I called the dealer, and this time spoke to the actual technician, not the guy behind the counter. He said the same thing, that changing the FF early could negatively impact FUEL consumption. I pressed him--I asked how could changing oil with bits of metal and stuff floating in it for oil without said bits be bad, and he said you need those things floating in the oil to ensure the engine breaks in correctly. VW is really feeding these guys some serious Kool-Aid, I think. 

I got the opinion of my award-winning Saab mechanic I've used for like fifteen years, and he scoffed. He said he'd like to see some literature that says changing before 10k is bad for your engine.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I called the dealer, and this time spoke to the actual technician, not the guy behind the counter. He said the same thing, that changing the FF early could negatively impact FUEL consumption. I pressed him--I asked how could changing oil with bits of metal and stuff floating in it for oil without said bits be bad, and he said you need those things floating in the oil to ensure the engine breaks in correctly. VW is really feeding these guys some serious Kool-Aid, I think.
> 
> I got the opinion of my award-winning Saab mechanic I've used for like fifteen years, and he scoffed. He said he'd like to see some literature that says changing before 10k is bad for your engine.


 It is nonsense. It WILL NOT alter your MPG. Ask half the asses behind the counter at VW service and they will tell you "YOU HAVE TO USE CASTROL ONLY". 

It's sad, but what can you do???


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm in the pro audio manufacturing business, and sometimes for fun I go eavesdrop on what the pro audio salesguys at the big-box music stores tell customers who ask technical questions. These guys usually don't know much, and when they're asked something they don't know, instead of saying "I don't know," they make up bull**** on the spot. They're more concerned with appearing authoritative than with dispensing true, honest information.

I suspect that's what the techs at your dealer are doing, too.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I called the dealer, and this time spoke to the actual technician, not the guy behind the counter. He said the same thing, that changing the FF early could negatively impact FUEL consumption. I pressed him--I asked how could changing oil with bits of metal and stuff floating in it for oil without said bits be bad, and he said you need those things floating in the oil to ensure the engine breaks in correctly. VW is really feeding these guys some serious Kool-Aid, I think.
> 
> I got the opinion of my award-winning Saab mechanic I've used for like fifteen years, and he scoffed. He said he'd like to see some literature that says changing before 10k is bad for your engine.


Your dealer needs to lay off the crackpipe...

First oil change should have been done around 1k miles, and then the second at 3k, and then every 5k after that. If anything, you would see an increase in your mpg if you change the oil earlier than the ridiculously long VW recommended 10k...

Before going to the dealership for advice (which is the absolute worst source), try utilizing the interwebs and do some research. I suggest searching this forum for key words like "fuel dilution", "oil change intervals", etc and then a little browsing of BITOG for some light reading material. Better to be an informed consumer, unless you enjoy being scoffed at...


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

They want you to prematurely wear your engine, its like an accelerated break in period. Change your oil at 5k miles, the deteriorated oil that they want you to run will give you lower mpg only because everything will loosen up faster than it should. Just change it early and let it break in naturally. When I worked for ford they did the same thing. Its disgusting


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Such BS. 

Cars these days have such high maintenance intervals just to appeal to the customers. Say a customer expects to keep a car to 100k miles, its easier to sell to them "You only have to get 10 oil changes" instead of selling 33 (The old 3k miles interval). Do I know so many people that messed up their cars (BMW/Audi) because the trans fluid was "Lifetime". 

:banghead:


----------

